# About Directing Master’s program in USA - What is the difference between AFI, USC, and NYU?



## J-C

Hello,



I am interested in schools in the US for a master's program in directing and I would like to know the major difference between AFI, USC, and NY Arts tisch because I feel like only AFI really explains what you will do with your master's years while the other schools I feel like only focus on the three years of undergrad, am I wrong?

Sorry but I am looking for information on their sites, nothing is really clear. 


I also wanted to know if it is possible to follow the Directing and Writing course at AFI? Also according to you, what is the best place to develop a career in film (meeting with producer too)

Thank you!


----------

